# Cockshutt 1750 exhaust / air issue



## Farmerjoesask (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi all. Have a piece of old iron that we use on the haybine. Not the most up to date or pretty tractor but gets from one end of the field to the other. 
The other day there was a bit of a bang and a lot of black crap and dust flew out of the small rubber dust cap located below the air cleaner canister. 
The tractor still runs but makes a popping exhaust sound when running RPMS up. Exhaust is now coming out through the air cleaner and you can see the rubber dust cap flapping when running and feel the exhaust coming through. 
So is this a gasket or is it time to retire the old girl. 
Enjoy the site.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Sounds like you have an intake valve not sealing in the head.


----------



## Farmerjoesask (Jun 30, 2015)

You were right on the money Orchard6. Intake valve was the issue. Mechanic stopped by yesterday and confirmed.

Not sure if we will fix it or park it out back in the RIP Old Iron row.

Thanks again for your response





  








Baling




__
Farmerjoesask


__
Aug 17, 2015


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Is it a gasser or diesel?


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Unless he removed the rockerarm cover don't give up hope. Could be a bent pushrod due to excessive valve lash. Should be quite obvious with rockerarm cover removed.


----------



## Farmerjoesask (Jun 30, 2015)

Update. Intake valve along with this bent push rod. Found new part and will be here next week. Thanks for the help


----------

